# Windows7: Netzwerkverbindung unterbrochen



## ZAM (1. November 2009)

Hallo Community,

 ich habe folgendes Problem: Die Netwerkverbindung zum Router wird willkürlich unterbrochen. Das Phänomen tritt entweder nach ein 2-3 Stunden einfach so auf oder wenn viele Verbindungen offen sind - beispielsweise wenn ich mehrere Videos bei screwattack.com oder youtube buffern lasse, gleichzeitig Steam aktualisiere oder spiele bei gamer-unlimited/steam herunterlade.

 Ich habe Win7 seit Release-Tag - Das Phänomen tritt aber erst seit 2-3 Tagen auf. Ich erinnere mich nicht, in diesem Zeitraum bis auf Spiele irgendwas spezielles installiert zu haben, was sich auf den Netzwerkbereich auswirken könnte.

 Die Verbindungsdiagnose wirft zwei unterschiedliche Fehler:
 1. Standartgateway nicht verfügbar (meist das)
 2. Dem Netzwerkadapter wurde keine IP-Adresse zugeordnet

 Die Verbindung erhalte ich nur wieder, wenn ich die Diagnose ausführe oder reboote.

http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/1177/unbenanntkm.png
_Alex-PC ist nicht meine Kiste, das ist nur ein Bild eines anderen Users, der exakt das gleiche Phänomen zeigt._

*System*
 Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
 Router+Modem:  FritzBox Surf & Phone 2+
 Mainboard: EVGA 680i SLI
 CPU: Intel Duo Quad Core Q6600
 RAM: Quimonda 6 Gig
 Alle Treiber aktuell, Windows Aktuell
 Der Rechner befindet sich im Heimnetz 

 Router verteilt per DHCP IPs, für meinen Rechner immer die gleiche.
 Die anderen Rechner im Netzwerk haben *keine *Verbindungsabbrüche, die nutzen aber WinXP und andere Distributionen.


*Schon probiert:*
 - Firewall deaktiviert/deinstalliert
 - Statische IP + Gateway + DNS zugeordnet
 - Network Controler deinstalliert und neu installiert
 - Netwerkport am Router und am Rechner gewechselt
 - Energieverwaltung "Computer darf das Gerät abschalten um Energie zu sparen" deaktiviert.



 Ich hab andere Threads im Netz dazu gefunden mit wenig Hilfestellung bzw. nichts, was ich nicht schon probiert habe. Die hatten das Problem auch eher, wenn der PC in den Ruhemodus geschaltet hat. Auf Vista zurückwechseln .. no way. WinXP.... hab ich nicht als 64bit-Variante.

 Hat jemand noch eine Idee?  Ich habe den Verdacht das ist irgendein generelles Problem von Windumm7 Home Premium, das mit irgendeinem Hotfix o.ä. gekommen ist. Den absolut paranoiden Punkt, irgendwelche frischen, globalen "Angriffe" auf Win7-Systeme, die zu Verbindungsunterbrechungen führen schließe ich aus *g* dafür ist sind die Abbrüche zu gut reproduzierbar.

Das erinnert übrigens an einen Bug, den Vista mal hatte....
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/933872/de
http://www.sevenforums.com/network-sharing/32186-ethernet-connection-lost-found.html


*UPDATE*Anscheinend handelt es sich um ein Treiberproblem. Momentan läuft wieder alles, nachdem ich in den Network-Adapter-Settings (Nforce) "Receive Side Scaling" deaktiviert habe.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (2. November 2009)

Ich hab bei meinem nForce 570 Board (ebenfalls nVidia Lan) ein ähnliches Problem.

Manchmal bekomme ich nach dem Hochfahren keine Netzwerkverbindung zustande, was erst durch einen neustart behoben werden kann.

Die aktuellen Chipsatztreiber von nVidia (15.51 wenn ich mich nicht irre) lassen sich ebenfalls nicht installieren: Der Arbeitsspeicher wird bis 100% ausgelastet und Windows schmiert mit Bluescreen ab.


----------



## Melcat (2. November 2009)

Versuch mal die installation als Admin zu starten.


----------



## Doney (3. November 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem: Die Netwerkverbindung zum Router wird willkürlich unterbrochen. Das Phänomen tritt entweder nach ein 2-3 Stunden einfach so auf oder wenn viele Verbindungen offen sind - beispielsweise wenn ich mehrere Videos bei screwattack.com oder youtube buffern lasse, gleichzeitig Steam aktualisiere oder spiele bei gamer-unlimited/steam herunterlade.
> 
> ...



  ich konnts grad nicht raus lesen: hast du eine normale LAN- oder eine WLAN-Verbindung?

gruß doney


----------



## ZAM (3. November 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> ich konnts grad nicht raus lesen: hast du eine normale LAN- oder eine WLAN-Verbindung?
> 
> gruß doney



Normales Lan - aber wie gesagt:

*UPDATE*Anscheinend handelt es sich um ein Treiberproblem. Momentan läuft wieder alles, nachdem ich in den Network-Adapter-Settings (Nforce) "Receive Side Scaling" deaktiviert habe.


----------



## Doney (4. November 2009)

einen stinknormalen kabelbruch hast du hoffentlich ausgeschlossen  ???


----------

